# Financially Preparing for SHTF



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Given all the possible SHTF and semi-SHTF scenarios that could occur, how should we manage our finances to ensure ourselves the greatest security? This is a question I've continually researched over the past 20 years. In the course of that planning, I've come across a few ideas I think every prepper should consider. (Due to lack of space, I'm leaving out the reasons, -but you can ask in a follow-up reply.) I'd also like to hear your suggestions.


Have multiple sources of liquidity, and liquidity for any scenario, so that, no matter what happens, you can draw on at least some of those financial sources.

Move your bank accounts to more than one co-op or independent bank that does not carry derivatives.

Get out of as many digital assets, (ie. stocks, bonds, and cryptocurrencies) as is prudent. If you are retiring, consider cashing out of your pension plan and buying precious metals with most of it.

Keep only enough money in your banks at any time to pay your regular bills.

Keep at least 2 months of cash to pay all your normal expenses, in 5s, 10s, and 20s, and easily accessible. I carry $100 and a check in my wallet, $500 hidden in my car, and $7,000 in a secure safe at home. Buy a 10+ mile paper map of your area, and mark on it all places you might be able to use cash to get the things you can use, (including gas), if SHTF happens suddenly. (In an SHTF situation, always first offer to pay for items by check.)

Buy and physically hold precious metals. I recommend both Gold and Silver Eagles. When SHTF starts, secretly bury the precious metals you won't use and some of your cash in your back yard.

If you don't have them, obtain credit cards from Visa, MasterCard, and another company. Request the highest possible credit and withdrawal limits on your existing credit cards.

Pay off all non-fixed rate debts, or convert them to fixed rates. Even better, pay off all the debts you can.

Get house and household items you will need during SHTF repaired, while you still can.

Stock up on everything you normally use, especially if it is only made outside of the U.S. If you have room and money for them, apply this rule to barterable items, (like toilet paper, lighters, paraffin, and menstrual pads) too.

Sell anything valuable you own that's not worth keeping, and also learn barterable skills. Don't incur unnecessary expenses by learning to do without extras.

Homestead your house and property.

If you live in an area where house prices are inflated, consider selling your house, store the profits in precious metals, and rent until home prices drop. (In an extreme SHTF situation, few renters will be forced to pay their rent.)

If you manage your own stock portfolio, create a stop loss for every stock you don't often trade. Also, learn how to short sell and buy puts.

Keep your cryptocurrency in a digital wallet, and keep the wallet in a Faraday box. Keep your chipped IDs and credit cards in a Faraday wallet.

Print all relevant financial info and balances regularly; don't "go paperless". Also, document on paper all of your valuable possessions for potential insurance claims.

Keep up on financial trends through the alternative media, and adjust your financial positions accordingly.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

Some really good ideas here. IMHO, being debt free is key. I have been debt free for 15 years, which has allowed me to save/stash dollars, buy precious metals, and purchase other hard assets. I only keep enough $$$ in the bank to pay my monthly utilities and such... and to buy groceries. NO digital assets beyond the ones and zeroes in the previously mentioned account. Land (owned outright), food, and lotsa lead! Try to plan being debt free at retirement, and you will never regret it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Gus ..... well done.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

You recommend getting out of stocks and bonds. OK. Then where are you going to get your retirement income from? If you are completely depending on a pension or social security then you are completely dependent on someone else who may or may not have your best intrests at heart. Social security is really a crap shoot. Congress has been running this Ponzi scheme for years and big cuts are coming sooner or later. And pensions aren’t much better. Most are very much under-funded and the Pension Guarantee from the government is worthless. I personally know people that got mere pennies on the dollar from their bankrupt Bethlehem Steel pensions.

Precious metals are a hedge. Not an investment. You aren’t going to get a consistant return from them so you can’t depend on them for retirement income. So that leaves digital investments. I don’t like it but I really don’t see any alternative.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SHTF the real issue will be holding on to what you have on hand. Security is number 1,2 and 3. If you have not invested heavily in Steel, copper and lead you are late to the game.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

What do you plan on buying once the SHTF??


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I've often thought with the exception of what material stuff we own, a person's wealth is nothing more than an arbitrary number out there in space. Bank accounts, 401k, retirements, just really a number, that could possibly go away. If a person knew that was going to happen, then he/she would take every red cent they could muster, and turn it into material things, land, equipment, things that could be traded......ect. Of course I don't know if it's going to happen, and I can't/won't gamble with my modest funds that I and my wife will have to live on once I retire, which is quickly approaching. It's a roll of the dice, one can only hope for the best.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Exactly! It’s a roll of the dice. So you prep what you can. Maybe invest a few dollars in gold or silver. Learn to garden. Try to stay out of debt. That’s the best I can do. No one except the super rich can prep everything they will ever need so there will always have to be some type of purchasing or barter system available.

I have put a large portion of my retirement funds into blue chip, high dividend paying stocks. IBM, Verizon, John Deere, etc. These stocks have all paid consistantly high (and increasing) dividends without regard to their underlying stock price. My reasoning being that if I am only used to living on the dividends, I don’t really much care what the underlying stock price is. Now if some catastrophic event occurs where the entire economy collapses, then I am screwed. But so is everyone else and I doubt a pension income will be very important at that point. If/when that occurs the only thing that will matter is guns and bullets and I’m pretty sure most here have that situation well covered.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

While the OP has some good advice there is one there that I can't imagine anyone following.

Quote:

_Get out of as many digital assets, (ie. stocks, bonds, and cryptocurrencies) as is prudent. If you are retiring, consider cashing out of your pension plan and buying precious metals with most of it_

Had I followed this advise 12 months ago I'd be almost $50,000 worse off. If I had followed this advise two years
ago I would likely be $90,000 worse off. Those numbers are substantial to me. Could I lose them in a flash of course.
What if SHTF doesn't happen in my life time? I can't imagine trying to live off social security. Prepare for the worst
of course. Don't sell yourself short for it though.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

I think planning depends on definition of SHTF. 

For most people SHTF is cancer or some health issue. Most bankruptcies in the US are health related. So move to a country with universal health care while you are healthy? Stay in the US get health insurance and try to eat and exercise so you avoid some health related issues. Don't smoke and limit alcohol to no more than a drink or two a day . 

Loosing a job is a SHTF situation for others - If a large employer closes or moves it can devastate a small town. So the advice to be debt free and cash on hand is very good advice. even if you had a profitable business what do you do when the local economy tanks. I know a lot of good restaurants who went out of business in the 2008 recession folks stopped going out to eat when things got rough. How else to prepare for losing a job besides ash reserves- food stores, garden -tools/seed/space/knowledge, livestock. Maybe no new clothes but you can eat. Education/ skills- one employer moves away - what else do you know how to do/ For a young person - think health care - nurse, physician assistant , x ray tech or lab tech, as schooling goes, relatively inexpensive to get the certificates / diplomas , you make a pretty good living and you cannot be outsourced. Cars can be made anywhere inteh world. 

In a earth quake/ wild fire/ flood / hurricane/ tornado - insurance/ insurance / insurance. 

Nuclear attack or society breaks down - cash and metals are not going to help in my opinion. Long term what you need is seeds, tools, livestock , knowledge, arms, family and friends .


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Chiefster23 said:


> You recommend getting out of stocks and bonds. OK. Then where are you going to get your retirement income from? If you are completely depending on a pension or social security then you are completely dependent on someone else who may or may not have your best intrests at heart. Social security is really a crap shoot. Congress has been running this Ponzi scheme for years and big cuts are coming sooner or later. And pensions aren't much better. Most are very much under-funded and the Pension Guarantee from the government is worthless. I personally know people that got mere pennies on the dollar from their bankrupt Bethlehem Steel pensions.
> 
> Precious metals are a hedge. Not an investment. You aren't going to get a consistant return from them so you can't depend on them for retirement income. So that leaves digital investments. I don't like it but I really don't see any alternative.


I think you're right; they're aren't many alternative options to a retirement account if you need to continually draw on it. That's why I wrote: "Get out of as many digital assets, (ie. stocks, bonds, and cryptocurrencies) *as is prudent*".

You may be able to sell precious metals piecemeal for a retirement income, -but to who, if the mail and internet has stopped, and the dealers have gone out of business? In that situation, you also wouldn't be able to access your retirement account.

I'm not offering advice, but here's what I would do with my nest egg: I'd put a third of it into gold and silver, a third into cash, and leave the rest in the bank. That would leave me covered no matter what. What is your opinion about that idea?


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

Once I get out of debt I'll start to worry about what to do with my new found riches.

Raise the limits.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Chipper said:


> What do you plan on buying once the SHTF??


There's a bunch of non-essential stuff, (and only useful to us in SHTF), I'm hoping to procure if I have any advance warning, like more food and useful equipment, and barter-able items like toilet paper, etc. Right now, I only keep what I need for prepping purposes, but come SHTF, I'll be able to buy what I want if it's available. Also, as there'll be a shortage of cash, and probably everyone will want more, I'll get stuff at bargain prices. Even if hyperinflation hits, it takes a while for it to become monumental; in that case, I'd have time to convert my cash into commodities.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SHTF or not . It is highly recommended you be very careful who you take any financial advice form. Most have an agenda and it is their own bank account.

Remember the great Gold/silver rush of the Hunt brothers time. Brought on by the Carter economy.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Stockton said:


> While the OP has some good advice there is one there that I can't imagine anyone following.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


You've framed our dilemma perfectly. We can't predict the future, and even if we know what will happen, we can't know when. That's why I wrote "consider". It's all up to you, -though there may be a time when we can see the writing on the wall, and do what is obviously best.


----------



## Stockton (Jun 21, 2017)

TGus said:


> You've framed our dilemma perfectly. We can't predict the future, and even if we know what will happen, we can't know when. That's why I wrote "consider". It's all up to you, -though there may be a time when we can see the writing on the wall, and do what is obviously best.


 @TGus do you note your contradictions

"Get out" "as prudent"

"Most of it" "consider"

Probably the most direct is "cashing out" and "buying precious metals."

That last one is often used in marketing as a scare tactic. I know someone
that liquidated their IRA before 12/31/1999 due to the scare tactics. Fortunately
the law enables them to return the money with no penalty, but they lost hundreds
in commissions on the transactions.

I'm not trying to disagree or say you are wrong. What I'm merely pointing out
are the contradictions in the terminology. They can cause people to over react. 
I don't have a suggested rewrite for that statement. What I can say is what I do;
in that I monitor financial reports daily. I look for economic indicators like rising
oil prices. With that data I make what adjustments I feel are prudent.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> ... Nuclear attack or society breaks down - *cash and metals are not going to help* in my opinion. Long term what you need is seeds, tools, livestock , knowledge, arms, family and friends .


The only part of what you wrote that I might question is what I emboldened above. As they say: "Cash will be king", at least initially. PMs can be used for barter, -but they can also be used to preserve your wealth until after a crisis.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Limit Killer said:


> Once I get out of debt I'll start to worry about what to do with my new found riches.
> 
> Raise the limits.


Sorry to hear about your situation. Hopefully, you can at least do _some _things before you're out of debt.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Stockton said:


> @TGus do you note your contradictions
> 
> "Get out" "as prudent"
> 
> ...


Thank you for your caveat. I find that preppers in general are often "running scared", and they often overreact to recommendations. I don't want people to take my suggestions as gospel; they're just good ideas under some circumstances.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would think post SHTF one of the most dangerous job around might be a debt collector. Hi I am john with ABC finance , I know it is a bad time but I am here to take your food stash and generator. Has anyone seen John lately he was out making collections his truck and help have not been seen in weeks.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

I would think the statement "cash would be king" really depends on the SHTF scenario. If the world as a whole goes down and there is no longer any governments who will back that cash? No gov backing it then it's worthless. IMO barter and useful metals yes, but cash would be a no go

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

soyer38301 said:


> I would think the statement "cash would be king" really depends on the SHTF scenario. If the world as a whole goes down and there is no longer any governments who will back that cash? No gov backing it then it's worthless. IMO barter and useful metals yes, but cash would be a no go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


I would tend to agree. "Cash is King" applied in The Great Depression because the dollar was a gold backed currency. Money could not be printed at will, so we had a deflationary depression rather than inflationary. A LOT of paper assets went to zero, but the currency remained solvent. Now, without a gold/silver backed dollar, I am thinking we would go straight to a catastrophic inflationary period... where hard assets become "King".


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

soyer38301 said:


> I would think the statement "cash would be king" really depends on the SHTF scenario. If the world as a whole goes down and there is no longer any governments who will back that cash? No gov backing it then it's worthless. IMO barter and useful metals yes, but cash would be a no go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


For a little while, (maybe only weeks), people will still have faith in cash; it's their mindset. Look at all the non-preppers burying their heads in the sand; do you think they're going to lose faith in the government right away?


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

TGus said:


> For a little while, (maybe only weeks), people will still have faith in cash; it's their mindset. Look at all the non-preppers burying their heads in the sand; do you think they're going to lose faith in the government right away?


They should have lost faith in their government have the last 12 years or so...but as you said they have their heads in the sand and nothing will change that unfortunately.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

TGus said:


> For a little while, (maybe only weeks), people will still have faith in cash; it's their mindset. Look at all the non-preppers burying their heads in the sand; do you think they're going to lose faith in the government right away?


Absolutely there would be a transition period. Non-preppers (as you mention) would likely start to suspect something might be going south once they are wheeling their money into WallyWorld in wheelbarrows.


----------



## Redwood Country (May 22, 2017)

This is a fantastic thread! Thank you for starting it. Your comments have got me thinking. I have thus far just assumed that whatever money I have in the system will just turn to dust when the SHTF. I have no plans of getting money of any kind out of the system after the crash. I have seen footage of panic stricken people trying to get money out of banks that have closed their doors. I have no plans to be a part of that panic/riot or even near it. I have always tried to play the game of keeping as much as I can liquid (preps) preparing for the worse case scenario while simultaneously keeping what I can invested and in play in the system preparing for the best case scenario.

As far as trade...

I have never understood the "currency" trade idea. I have an amount of liquid cash safely stored and available in case of natural disasters such as earthquake, flood or fire. Those are all scenarios in which there is a reasonable end game ie someone is coming to fix things, local law enforcement, the fire department, FEMA, the government etc and you only need to hold your ground for a small period of time. But in a real SHTF scenario like an economic collapse and there is no end in sight I just assume that currency is out. Who wants a green back when they can trade for gas, toiletries, medical supplies and possibly bullets?

Also... how would you get the most out of gold or silver? You are certain to be over or under the amount of the item that you want to trade for. Or do you just call it a wash because you got what needed to trade for. I am honestly asking.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Redwood Country said:


> ... I have never understood the "currency" trade idea. I have an amount of liquid cash safely stored and available in case of natural disasters such as earthquake, flood or fire. Those are all scenarios in which there is a reasonable end game ie someone is coming to fix things, local law enforcement, the fire department, FEMA, the government etc and you only need to hold your ground for a small period of time. But in a real SHTF scenario like an economic collapse and there is no end in sight I just assume that currency is out. Who wants a green back when they can trade for gas, toiletries, medical supplies and possibly bullets?
> 
> Also... how would you get the most out of gold or silver? You are certain to be over or under the amount of the item that you want to trade for. Or do you just call it a wash because you got what needed to trade for. I am honestly asking.


"Who wants a green back when they can trade for gas, toiletries, medical supplies and possibly bullets?"
Non-preppers will, -and that's 95% of the population.

It's likely that the prices of precious metals will be going through the roof just before an economic collapse, as wealthy people try to preserve their wealth in commodities. At some point, it may not even be obtainable if you wanted to buy it. Of course, MSM will cover that, and most people will be aware of it. After a collapse, they'll remember that the prices of precious metals are high, and wish they had some. Maybe few people will know what the exact prices are, but they'll believe it's very expensive. The price really doesn't matter, as long as you can get what you want for it. The reason I would recommend gold and silver Eagles is because more people would recognize them and trust that they are genuine.

Personally, I don't plan to use my PMs for barter, unless I really need to; to me it's mainly a store of wealth till after the calamity passes.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

SHTF savings account. Just a small account. SHTF for real the only investment that will carry you through.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Like is stated above, keep some cash on hand, some PM's put away, be debt free and your preps should get you through most things. If you pull all your funds out of the bank you will more than likely be unprepared for the most likely scenario, which is dying an old man in retirement.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Chiefster23 quote.

((Now if some catastrophic event occurs where the entire economy collapses, then I am screwed. But so is everyone else and I doubt a pension income will be very important at that point. If/when that occurs the only thing that will matter is guns and bullets and I'm pretty sure most here have that situation well covered.))

Well said, and it is what I believe.

My financial situation is stable, have been retired for 15 years.

I have well over 10K on hand in my safe and other secure locations, will over this year pull out as much again from bank accounts.

I still work, not much, just to keep alive, and that money goes for supplies.

Was not a stock and bond person, invested money in my own business and that still pays off well enough for my modest living.

I owe nothing, credit cards are paid in full every month, utility and tax are the only recurring bills.

I do have about three grand in junk silver also.

I can do everything I need to to survive almost any event, and have the material to go with it.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

I gather from your previous posts that your are an accomplished machinest and own your own shop. In my opinion that is about the best security a person could have. That and having some land in a rural location. The house and land will provide you with shelter and food. Your business should provide you with a modest income to cover taxes and other expenses. You are good-to-go as long as you can continue to garden and work in your shop. You got it made because you are already about as independent as anyone can be in America today.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

@Chiefster23, thanks.

I am not a machinist per se, but a tool and die maker with a degree in ME. primarily a tool design engineer.

I do have a machine shop that employed an average of 12 people, toolmakers and production workers.

No longer working the shop at anything but a part time level, but it is all there and capable of fabricating almost anything I would need.

Everything is paid for, about 500K$ of machinery and support equipment.

I preferred working in the shop building things, would use the drafting board when needed along with the computers and CAD.

Yes, I am rural on six acres, and do grow much of my food but not at the scale like our ******* southern friend.

Here are pictures of a TIG welding fixture built last year to fabricate a parts order I did.

It rotates 360 degrees in one axis and 180 degrees in another.
















Oh, I did the welding also.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

After several hurricanes this past year, I think short of an end off the world as we know it SHTF situation in which case I do not think any money will be worth anything. That having several hundred dollars in small bills and rolled coins is needed. 

In both Houston and especially in Puerto Rico things could be bought but only with cash as all credit card machines and ATMs to get more cash were down. Banks did not reopen I think many in Puerto Rico still have not reopened. Some stores somewhat functioned marking prices on items with a magic marker and using a cash box and a battery operated or solar calculator. 

You need a calculator as most people now days cannot make change. 

Obviously that cash on hand is only for a short term event but I think as part of every ones preps after you get out of short term debt you need that stash of cash. Might be a 5 dollar bill the first month but add to it and keep adding.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Seems to me two scenarios are being jumbled together here... a severe economic downturn, be it individual, locally, nationally or global and a SHTF event.

With a severe economic downturn, the banks & government will still be functioning. Money will still have value and your bills will still come due. Think about the great depression. In this case, IMO one is best prepared by having no debt, besides your house note and having at least a year's salary in the bank or easily available. Those with a huge house note & "living the dream" day by day, are screwed. Having at least someone in the family with a secure job during this period will help greatly as will the ability to grow your own food. In this regard I think about the local farmers around here & how they survived the great depression. They had no cash but they didn't starve either. What little cash they needed came from barter, trading farm goods for items at the local store, or from a cash crop like tobacco or cotton. I personally love talking to the old folks who lived thru this and in a lot of ways, pattern my lifestyle on the farmstead on what worked for them.

With a SHTF event, money will very soon be worthless. Banks & your mortgage company will be toast... along with the money in those accounts as well as your mortgage. In this case, the last thing I want is to deal with any outsiders... at least until things settle down. No bartering with strangers. I will work at building a community of my neighbors for joint security & shared workload gardening, etc. This period will involve sharing of resources for the betterment of the group and not keeping a ledger of who has what or who needs what. There will be time enough for that later... if there is a later.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> SHTF savings account. Just a small account. SHTF for real the only investment that will carry you through.
> 
> View attachment 66386


How many people do you plan on using all those guns, -or are you planning on a lot of malfunctions?

I'm wondering because I know a few single preppers who own several shotguns, rifles, and pistols, -and they only have 2 hands.


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Back up to the back up and spare parts.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TGus said:


> How many people do you plan on using all those guns, -or are you planning on a lot of malfunctions?
> 
> I'm wondering because I know a few single preppers who own several shotguns, rifles, and pistols, -and they only have 2 hands.


 Have you lived or spent time in a country where S has hit the fan. Not just a storm or short term disruption but all out SHTF. Every system shut down. I have more than once. Not even gold will buy you food if it gets that bad. Your movie theater view of things are not even close to the out right evil and horror that comes with it.
I have been preparing for over 40 years. I have not been alone in this mission. Good luck with one shot gun leaning in the corner. And that BS about fearing a man with one gun he knows how to use it , was a phony movie line.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> Have you lived or spent time in a country where S has hit the fan. Not just a storm or short term disruption but all out SHTF. Every system shut down. I have more than once. Not even gold will buy you food if it gets that bad. Your movie theater view of things are not even close to the out right evil and horror that comes with it.
> I have been preparing for over 40 years. I have not been alone in this mission. Good luck with one shot gun leaning in the corner. And that BS about fearing a man with one gun he knows how to use it , was a phony movie line.


I didn't mean to tick you off. I know that questioning the number of guns some people own is tantamount to questioning the size of their dick, -but we can express genuine questions we have on this forum, no matter how stupid they may be. So, educate me.

I can understand if someone just likes to collect and shoot guns with different variations. I can also understand a prepper owning two or three of each type of firearm, because each variation is a tool with it's specific strengths and weaknesses that they appreciate.

For "firearms", I have a shotgun with interchangeable long and short barrels, my carry pistol, rifle, bow, crossbow, and pellet rifle. I can make best use of each depending on the situation, and I wish I could afford two of each type.

I saw 8 AR-15s in your picture, and I wondered why so many. As I said, I know other preppers who seem to just collect as many guns as they can, including some pieces of shit. Why? What use could they possibly put that many guns to? "You say: Have you lived or spent time in a country where S has hit the fan, -not just a storm or short term disruption, but all out SHTF?" OK, when all-out SHTF happens, how do 8 ARs help you more than say 4 of them? Give me a realistic scenario. If you have a good answer to my honest question, I'll consider buying a lot more guns.


----------



## StratMaster (Dec 26, 2017)

I have a similar amount of guns myself. I have them to be able to hand them out as necessary to allies/family when and if we have to come together and pull together. I do not have that many AR's (dangit!) but I have inexpensively purchased a good number of good used 12 gauge shotguns and .30-.30's over the years so's I can put a long gun in someone's hands. I am sure there are others who do things different... but this is what will suit my needs and concerns.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

TGus said:


> I didn't mean to tick you off. I know that questioning the number of guns some people own is tantamount to questioning the size of their dick, -but we can express genuine questions we have on this forum, no matter how stupid they may be. So, educate me.
> 
> I can understand if someone just likes to collect and shoot guns with different variations. I can also understand a prepper owning two or three of each type of firearm, because each variation is a tool with it's specific strengths and weaknesses that they appreciate.
> 
> ...


Consider this. Have one AR with a 20 inch barrel and scope mounted for shooting a a distance. Another AR with a 16 inch barrel and an Eotech for close quarters or home defense. Get an AR pistol for home defense/truck gun. Get another AR in a basic configuration with iron sights as a hand out weapon or for spare parts. Now we are at 4 weapons already and we haven't even bought one yet "just because it looks cool and I want it!"
Next we have...... OK, I got the ARs covered but I always liked the look of an AK. Boom. Buy your 1st AK with wooden furniture. Now you decide that one with magpul furniture is pretty nice, too. See where I am going with this?

Now handguns. Start with a subcompact for EDC. But I want to shoot competition so next I need a full size or competion gun. Shooting these guns is expensive so ya need a 22 for cheap practice. Hell, I can't conceal a 40 caliber sub compact in shorts and a tanktop so next comes a super small pocket gun. Etc. etc. etc.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TGus said:


> I didn't mean to tick you off. I know that questioning the number of guns some people own is tantamount to questioning the size of their dick, -but we can express genuine questions we have on this forum, no matter how stupid they may be. So, educate me.
> 
> I can understand if someone just likes to collect and shoot guns with different variations. I can also understand a prepper owning two or three of each type of firearm, because each variation is a tool with it's specific strengths and weaknesses that they appreciate.
> 
> ...


 You saw 8, I own 41 AR's in many forms, by next week it will be 42. Why have parts when you can have complete weapons, that can be used as parts if needed. Not about helping me, in the end I don't madder it is others around me that will be helped they are what madders. How I invest should be none of you concern . Every member of my family and extend family has passed on their weapons to me when they passes on. Unlike many I have not turned them in to cash but saved them to pass on to another generation. Many can not spend $500 to $2000 on a weapon other things are more important. Because I have been financially wise and blessed over this life time I can. You are not equipped to pass judgement. Invest does not mean I ever have any intent to selling any of my weapons. I have never sold a weapon nor a part in my life. I have given away minor parts like hand guards I had no use for to others that needed them to save them a couple bucks. In 49 years I have destroyed one revolver that was unsafe. Deposed of one Winchester 190 .22 that was totally wore out . I have no room for junk weapons. The rest I still own and will until I die. Some are in the care of my children as it should be they have grown up with many of them. I retired a bit younger that most do, firearms are one of my two hobbies that I enjoy. They are easier to store than motorcycles my second pass time.
You have not ticked me off. You do not have that much power. My goal is to wake you up. Figure out what SHTF really means. temps today will be between 1 and 18 degrees, I am going out back a put few rounds down range. Practice with gloves and jackets on is a good thing.
You have not answered have you ever lived in a place where SHTF for real. (You will never see us with a sign on the roof that says save us). I have and your fairy tell view is flawed. As for admitting what I have , I am not worried. I comply 100% with the law and every regulation always have . Bet Local LE known me I have no fear of them and support them fully. The FFL dealer I use works with them and supply's them , I know darn well he talks to them about what comes in.


----------



## Limit Killer (Dec 6, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> You saw 8, I own 41 AR's in many forms...
> ...darn well he talks to them about what comes in.
> 
> Coles notes: I'm much to vain to answer your question .


There, fixed that up so no-one else has to waste their time on your ego riddled drivel.

Raise the limits.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Limit Killer said:


> There, fixed that up so no-one else has to waste their time on your ego riddled drivel.
> 
> Raise the limits.


 Well bet on this I have years left to add to the over all collection . Of course in Candida you will be defenseless. Gave up your rights long ago.
Pre Brady bill SKS were selling for $69 dollars Many said they were junk and not worth it. Same weapons were being peddled for $300-$600 not to long ago. My pre Brady bill ones still in the box.
Lot of people kicking their own tails for not picking a few up back then. Same with AK47 variants @ $140. AR's are not over priced right now . They will not stay at these low prices.
When will they go back up is anyone's guess. But they will or worst yet be banned from sale.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Seems like someone suffers from gun envy.

I have over two hundred guns, I am a collector.

Like @Smitty901, I was smart enough to see a good thing coming about.

I bought SKS's brand new Chinese military ones cheap by the case when they first came in.

About $55.00 US each by the case of 20, Still have a rack of 10 unfired.

When the AK's came in, the same thing took place, had them from the first lot in the country.

The smarter move was buying machine guns, example, an investment of $450.00 US today is worth $25,000.00 US.

I never knock people for or what they collect, regardless of the reason, sounds like some here collect used condoms for hats.

Those same people have never been in the military or combat, no clue whatsoever about battle consumption or supply chains.

There is a military saying from the 1950's, "when the balloon goes up, you go with what you got".

Those who were on the FEB know what it takes to keep things going, unlike some VID game hack.

Those with that knowledge can and will apply it now before the SHTF.

I have made a nice living for over 50 years, gun related.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

@SOCOM42

 Many would never understand the feels I have for the M1 Garand I own or the 1903 Springfield, same with then Enfield and many others. The history behind them. How the 1903 as old as it is is still one heck of a longer range rifle.
The Old 32 breakaway revolver not worth much in cash but priceless in history attached to it. The 870 shot gun left by father in law , my children shot trap along side him when he used it. Their mothers 3 shot guns she shot trap with for years will someday be theirs to protect. The weapons my children took their first deer with. The 22 Marlins they took the first rabbits with.
The ones they learned to shoot with. Second son hauled the Marlin 336 30-30 he shot his first deer with out of here 20 years ago . I had it before he was born. Hid daughter shoots it now. The 30-30 Winchester sons walked in one night handed to me of no reason with a box of ammo.
They knew I would shoot it at day light.
Saw a new one yesterday, never seen one before a folding AR15 . Oh Gota have one....... And I don't mean folding stock.

https://www.fddefense.com/rifles/xar/


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I as well, am a collector or a hoarder ..... take your pick, it makes no difference to me.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Smitty901 said:


> @SOCOM42
> 
> Many would never understand the feels I have for the M1 Garand I own or the 1903 Springfield, same with then Enfield and many others. The history behind them. How the 1903 as old as it is is still one heck of a longer range rifle.
> The Old 32 breakaway revolver not worth much in cash but priceless in history attached to it. The 870 shot gun left by father in law , my children shot trap along side him when he used it. Their mothers 3 shot guns she shot trap with for years will someday be theirs to protect. The weapons my children took their first deer with. The 22 Marlins they took the first rabbits with.
> ...


Many hold the admiration and love for firearms, throw history into the mix and one can never be the same.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

Toefoot said:


> Many hold the admiration and love for firearms, throw history into the mix and one can never be the same.


Thanks all of you for chipping in to answer my question without taking offense. I'm beginning to understand why you're so proud of what you have, but I know I never will completely understand, -coming from a liberal background and raised in a liberal part of the country. That doesn't mean I don't appreciate guns as tools, -just not so many of them for me.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

TGus said:


> Thanks all of you for chipping in to answer my question without taking offense. I'm beginning to understand why you're so proud of what you have, but I know I never will completely understand, -coming from a liberal background and raised in a liberal part of the country. That doesn't mean I don't appreciate guns as tools, -just not so many of them for me.


Give yourself time youngen 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Understand the liberal back round was never meant to free you but enslave you. Once you figure that out you will be free. In high school I was card carrying liberal. My father laugh and said I would wake one day. As he shook my hand just before getting on the bus he said my view of the world was about to change. Dad was right the the blinders came off that year. 2 years latter when I next saw him nothing needed to be said.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

TGus said:


> Thanks all of you for chipping in to answer my question without taking offense. I'm beginning to understand why you're so proud of what you have, but I know I never will completely understand, -coming from a liberal background and raised in a liberal part of the country. That doesn't mean I don't appreciate guns as tools, -just not so many of them for me.


Try this. Ask your wife to bring out all her shoes & purses. Does she really need all of them or does she buy them because she wants them? Me, I have one pair of dress shoes & 3 pair of the same boot... newest used for dress up (even church), older ones used for daily wear (every single day) and the oldest used for working on the farm (every single day). I however have many more guns than I "need" but don't have as many as I want. I'd die for a proper M1 Garand but do have a 1938 Colt 1911A1. 

Consumerism drives our economy. My wife & I do everything in our power to drive the US economy.


----------



## TGus (Sep 18, 2017)

******* said:


> Try this. Ask your wife to bring out all her shoes & purses. Does she really need all of them or does she buy them because she wants them? Me, I have one pair of dress shoes & 3 pair of the same boot... newest used for dress up (even church), older ones used for daily wear (every single day) and the oldest used for working on the farm (every single day). I however have many more guns than I "need" but don't have as many as I want. I'd die for a proper M1 Garand but do have a 1938 Colt 1911A1.
> 
> Consumerism drives our economy. My wife & I do everything in our power to drive the US economy.


*******, I get your point, but, as far as my wife is concerned, you're barking up the wrong tree. She grew up as a poor peasant in China, and her family was only able to afford peanuts on the Chinese New Year. She pinches pennies harder than anyone else I know.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Today I added another AR to vault, well almost it is still sitting on the table . Going to shoot it tomorrow. Best case it will never be used for anything more than putting some rounds down range. Being prepared is not about knowing what is coming but being as ready as you can for what does come.
Someone ask me today if my Army retirement still comes if the Government shuts down. Honestly I don't know. It will come eventually . Because we are prepared it won't madder if they play this silly game awhile. 
1 hour nine minutes we shut the lights out and lock the doors in DC and no one will even notice.


----------

